# dog found



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Found today little wired haired terrier type dog in Kirk Hallam near Ilkeston Derbyshire, found running down Ladywood Road, very scared, now with Erewash Dog Warden.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Good news I rang the dog warden and he has been reunited with his owners


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww good! Well done for helping him


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you it's always good when I can find the owners &#128512;


----------

